# Der Herr der Ringe Online"-Wiedersehenswoche-mit-25-%-mehr-EP-Ereignis!



## teroa (29. Juli 2009)

Codemasters Online lädt euch vom 3. bis 10. August 2009 zu einer fantastischen Wiedersehenswoche ein. 
Die Tore Mittelerdes werden für ehemalige Spieler geöffnet, damit sie eine Woche lang GRATIS Spielen können.

Solltet ihr Freunde haben, die HdRO eine Weile lang nicht gespielt haben, dann informiert sie über diese großartige Woche. Die Teilnahme steht jedem frei!
Es ist nichts anderes nötig, als die neueste Version der Client-Software oder die Patches der neuesten Version herunterzuladen und sich ab dem 3. August anzumelden. 
Das Konto wird dann bereits reaktiviert sein und die alten Charaktere werden auf euch warten, um ihre Abenteuer fortzusetzen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (29. Juli 2009)

supi sache, aber warum machst du teroa den hyperlink vom bild nicht zur original meldung auf der codemastersseite?
du kannst das bild hier ins forum direkt uploaden, ohne den umweg ueber pic-upload.blabla.


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (29. Juli 2009)

Kann ich eigentlich dann auch meinen 50er Char leveln? Würde ja auch twinks leveln, aber würde auch gerne mal Moria sehen


----------



## Durzan (29. Juli 2009)

Rhonon_Dex schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich dann auch meinen 50er Char leveln? Würde ja auch twinks leveln, aber würde auch gerne mal Moria sehen




Ich glaube nicht , wenn du nicht das Add on instaliert hast


----------



## teroa (29. Juli 2009)

Rhonon_Dex schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich dann auch meinen 50er Char leveln? Würde ja auch twinks leveln, aber würde auch gerne mal Moria sehen




@stargate atlantis junkie das zählt ja für dein account also auch für dein 50er...aber du must das add on habne...


----------



## Casp (29. Juli 2009)

Werde dann auch wieder reinschauen. Aber allein ists langweilig, hätte jemand vielleicht Lust mit mir zusammen zu spielen? Habe einen level 16er Kundiger auf dem *RP-Server Belegaer* (so um den Dreh rum, vielleicht war er auch schon 17). TS oder Skype wäre natürlich optimal! Eine kleine Vorstellung meinerseits über PM, will mich hier nicht profilieren

lg Casp


----------



## simion (29. Juli 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> @stargate atlantis junkie das zählt ja für dein account also auch für dein 50er...aber du must das add on habne...


In diesem Forum ist nur Platz für einen Stargate Atlantis Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scherz^^


----------



## Sinmurder (29. Juli 2009)

hmm 25% Bonus für die reaktivierten Accounts oder für alle ? 

mfg


----------



## simoni (29. Juli 2009)

alle schätz ich mal


----------



## Tidys (29. Juli 2009)

Mal sone Frage.
Mein Account für Lotro ist ja deaktivier und würd ja am 3. August reaktiviert.
So wenn der 14. August vor der Tür steht,ists vorbei.

So jetzt die Frage:
Codemasters hat geschrieben,dass mein Account dann wieder geschlossen wird,das heißt das mein Account dann wieder geschlossen wird oder wie?

Verstehe das nicht,weil vllt möchte ich ja weiterspielen.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juli 2009)

Tidys schrieb:


> Codemasters hat geschrieben,*dass mein Account dann wieder geschlossen wird*,das heißt *das mein Account dann wieder geschlossen wird oder wie*?
> 
> Verstehe das nicht,weil vllt möchte ich ja weiterspielen.


Auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt wieder irgendwer pampig wird, ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen.

Du kriegst den Preis. Für die absolut blödeste Frage in der Geschichte dieses Forums D


----------



## Gocu (29. Juli 2009)

Tidys schrieb:


> Mal sone Frage.
> Mein Account für Lotro ist ja deaktivier und würd ja am 3. August reaktiviert.
> So wenn der 14. August vor der Tür steht,ists vorbei.
> 
> ...


Solange du nicht bezahlst, kannst du auch nicht spielen=geschlossen


----------



## Tidys (29. Juli 2009)

Mit geschlossen meine ich deaktiviert.Den Account kann ich garnicht mehr benutzen.

EDIT:Kannste mal solche Antworten lassen?
Das Buffed - Forum is echt fies geworden.Die meisten sind einfach nur noch Arschlöcher.


----------



## sösebär (29. Juli 2009)

Das liegt oft an den Dummen Fragen die reinkommen ;D
Dein Account wird geschlossen, deaktiviert wie du es nennen magst.
Du wirst dann entweder mit einer Gamecard oder einem Abo es reaktivieren oder neu öffnen müssen ;D
Deine chars bleiben aber, die werden nicht gelöscht.
Ist das die Antwort die du hören wolltest?


----------



## Aragorn1994 (30. Juli 2009)

Schön, hab mir schon einen vermerk im Kalender gemacht. Roten Strich durch die Tage und Dick HDRO daneben.

Suche schon lange ein Spiel, was wOW ablöst bis TOR draussen ist. Denke ich werde meinen Kundigen auf Belegar reaktivieren, und mal nicht auf lvl 20 verstauben. Dann sitz ich wieder im Eremitten und erzähle den Jungen Spunden meine Geschichte.;D


----------



## Kontinuum (30. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt wieder irgendwer pampig wird, ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Du kriegst den Preis. Für die absolut blödeste Frage in der Geschichte dieses Forums D



Ich selber habs zwar verstanden, aber diese Formulierung von Codemasters ist zieeemlich ungünstig (bzw. schon falsch), da "geschlossen" in 99,99999% aller Spiele mit Abos/Acc. auch genau das heißt, permanente schließung, verwirrend ist es allemal (auch wenn man sich selbstverständlich ableiten kann, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der acc. dauerhaft gesperrt wird in dem fall)


----------



## Koenig13 (30. Juli 2009)

Eure Chars haben seit dem letzten Patch sowieso 1 bis 3 Level mehr auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Kontinuum (30. Juli 2009)

Koenig13 schrieb:


> Eure Chars haben seit dem letzten Patch sowieso 1 bis 3 Level mehr auf dem Buckel.



Du meinst von den leuten die nicht aktiv waren? wieso das?


----------



## Olfmo (30. Juli 2009)

Weil die Levelkurve mit Buch 7 verändert wurde, in den unteren Leveln braucht man deutlich weniger EP, von 50 bis 60 dauerts dafür länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher steigen fast alle Charaktere auf Level 10-4x um eine oder mehrere Stufen auf durch die bereits vorhandenen EP.


----------



## Huds (30. Juli 2009)

wow kiddy mit wow noob Archivment Signatur wirbt mit kopierten Text für Lotro .. na das ist doch mal geil. Danke für den Witz des tages bevor ich mich jetzt ins Bett mache ... 


cu zusammen


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> wow kiddy mit wow noob Archivment Signatur wirbt mit kopierten Text für Lotro .. na das ist doch mal geil. Danke für den Witz des tages bevor ich mich jetzt ins Bett mache ...



Genau. Denn wie wir alle wissen ist es verwerflich, mehr als ein Spiel gleichzeitig für gut zu halten. Ist genau wie mit Göttern, die wollen das auch nicht!


----------



## Calathiel (30. Juli 2009)

Tönt interessant, muss ich mal meine Kumpels überreden hihi

ps: Es ist mir lieber es postet hiern 11 jähriger kleiner Spaten der absolut nix kann und nur rumflennt sowas, als dass z.b. gar niemand was davon erfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also @ TE du bist das natrülich nicht, ich wollte nur mal vor Augen führen, dass es viel viel angenehmer ist, wenn auch andere bzw. (wow)SPieler sowas posten, als das es untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keshius (30. Juli 2009)

ich hab nur ein test acc ann ich trotzdem spielen?


----------



## Casp (30. Juli 2009)

Frage nochmal, hätte wer Lust mit meinem Kundigen dann zusammen zu spielen? Level 17 oder so auf Belegaer.


----------



## teroa (30. Juli 2009)

Keshius schrieb:


> ich hab nur ein test acc ann ich trotzdem spielen?





nein...


----------



## teroa (30. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> wow kiddy mit wow noob Archivment Signatur wirbt mit kopierten Text für Lotro .. na das ist doch mal geil. Danke für den Witz des tages bevor ich mich jetzt ins Bett mache ...
> 
> 
> cu zusammen



auweia ich spiel mehr als 1 mmorpg ich böser böser mann..

such dir nen arzt, deine probs möcht ich net haben


----------



## Kildran (31. Juli 2009)

hoffe mal dass das wirklich für alle leute kommt mit den 25 & sonst lass ich meinen account für die zeit auslaufen ^^ 

btw nur weil man WoW spielt oder es mal gespielt hat und gut fand heißt das noch lange nicht das man ein teil der durchschnittlichen flamer , ich bin imba und du kannst nix community dazugehört , ich kenne ne menge WoW spieler die nicht so sind 

und ja man kann auch mehrere mmorpg´s spielen ohne das man ein anderes direkt für scheiße hält oder sogar die leute die es spielen obwohl man sie gar net kennt .......

PS : ich finde es viel lustiger das ein kerl mit dem WAR zeichen als bild im lotro forum leute auslacht und sie für WoW kiddies hält obwohl sie ein avievment das meiner meinung nach eher gegen WoW ist in ihrer signatur haben 

flame doch bitte im WAR forum weiter


----------



## Ferethor (1. August 2009)

Wo ihr grad dabei seid, hab da mal eine Off-Topic-Frage: Ich suche schon eine Weile nach den Abo-Zahlen von HDRO. Ich finde nichts. Die Sufu hab ich auch benutzt. Ist nur eine Interessensfrage. Außerdem, kann es sein, dass HDRO von den Deutschen dominiert wird? ô.O


----------



## Vetaro (1. August 2009)

Die Antoworten für deine Fragen sind: "Es gibt keine offiziellen Zahlen" und "Ja, Belegaer ist der belebteste HdRO-Server der Welt."


----------



## Numara (2. August 2009)

Kann ich dann wieder ab 0:00 LotRO zocken?


----------



## Breacca (2. August 2009)

Als Besitzer eines LTA bin ich wieder einmal angeschi**en...


----------



## Gocu (2. August 2009)

Breacca schrieb:


> Als Besitzer eines LTA bin ich wieder einmal angeschi**en...



Es gab schon oft sowas und ich hatte da auch immer ein LTA und es ist mit egal. Diese Wiedersehenswochen sind für ehemalige Spieler da um zu sehen wie sich das Spiel entwickelt hat und um vielleicht wieder anzufangen.

Ich finde diese Wochen sind eine super Idee auch wenn die mir nicht direkt etwas bringen.


----------



## Chris- (2. August 2009)

Hi,

ein Freund von mir würde das Spiel gerne in vollen Zügen genießen und mit mir mal eine Runde spielen. Er hatte sich schon einen Trialaccount gemacht, zu der Zeit aber eine ordentliche Grippe abbekommen -> nicht gespielt. 

Nun mal eine etwas unverschämte Frage: Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen 2. HDRO Account, der auch reaktiviert wird und den er meinem Freund evtl. leihen kann für die 6 Tage? Ich geb gern meine Telefonnr/Handynr/Kopie meines Personalausweises raus, falls jemand denkt, wir wollen seinen inaktiven Account stehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huladai (2. August 2009)

Chris- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein Freund von mir würde das Spiel gerne in vollen Zügen genießen und mit mir mal eine Runde spielen. Er hatte sich schon einen Trialaccount gemacht, zu der Zeit aber eine ordentliche Grippe abbekommen -> nicht gespielt.
> 
> ...



wieso macht er sich nicht einfach noch einen trial account?


----------



## Chris- (2. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> wieso macht er sich nicht einfach noch einen trial account?



Das habe ich ihn auch gefragt, er hat mir dann gesagt, dass er bei Codemasters ungern 2 Accounts mit dem selben Namen einrichtet. Er könnte sich für den Trialacc. auch Donald Duck nennen, aber er nimmt es nunmal sehr genau. 

Im Notfall mach ich einen und sage, dass es ein reaktivierter Account ist. Ich hoffe nur, dass er nie versucht jemanden anzuwhispern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bevor ich das mache frage ich eben hier nochmal..


----------



## huladai (2. August 2009)

Also ich hab schon 3 trial accs mit "Donald Duck - Namen" erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (2. August 2009)

Hoffentlich sind die Accounts pünktlich um 0 Uhr reaktiviert, würde gern noch schnell reinschauen =P


----------



## jolee (2. August 2009)

Geht mir genauso. Mal sehen ob die Accounts pünktlich freigeschaltet werden, und wie die Spielerfluktuation so ist. Wäre ne klasse sache auch für die kleinen Epischen Quests schnell und unproblematisch eine gruppe finden zu können.

lg


----------



## Manakeks666 (2. August 2009)

Da gehts dir wie mir (:   O:-)


----------



## huladai (2. August 2009)

ich hoffe auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manakeks666 (2. August 2009)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon bald in Mittelerde wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numara (2. August 2009)

Das Aktualisieren dauert Ochsenmäßig!!!!!!!


----------



## huladai (3. August 2009)

hmm geht noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> hmm geht noch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja... was und wo spielst du, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## huladai (3. August 2009)

ich spiel einen (glaub 34) waffenmeister auf maiar. name thondir

kommst du auch noch nicht rein?


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Nee... werde noch paar Minuten warten und dann schlafen gehen.


----------



## jelinwan (3. August 2009)

ich ahne das es irgendwann mal um 8 offen is der acc


----------



## Manakeks666 (3. August 2009)

Hmm wird wohl so sein. Doof >.< Dabei wollt ich doch jetzt noch in Ruhe ein wenig spielen


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

man will auch endlich wieder spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drgolgo (3. August 2009)

jo schade wollt jetzt auch schon mal on gehen noch 1-2 stündchen zocken aba naja kann man net ändern


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Dann verkürzen wir uns die Wartezeit doch ein bisschen... was werdet ihr direkt nach dem einloggen machen??


----------



## Thesahne (3. August 2009)

@ Casp 

Direkt n neuen char erstellen und alles nochmal neu erkunden und zocken =P freu mich schon hammermäßig drauf und vllt fang ich wieder an^^

Werd gleich erstmal sehen wie flüssig das game jetz auf meinem pc läuft weils früher etwas gelaggt hat aber jetzt hab ich mehr arbeitsspeicher^^


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

meine sippe solange nerven dass ich wieder da bin das sie nach den 7tagen wieder froh sind dass ich erstmal wieder off bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danach werde ich mir vlt nochmal einen kleinen Hobbit Schurken erstellen


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

was wirst du denn direkt nach dem einloggen machen?


----------



## Drgolgo (3. August 2009)

ich hab auch vor mir nen neuen char zu erstellen wahrscheinlich nen hobbit da ich das auenlandgebiet liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manakeks666 (3. August 2009)

Also so wies momentan ausschaut werd ich mich auf Belegaer einloggen, mir nen Hobbit Barden erstellen und mir einfach ne Menge Zeit lassen um alles schön zu erkunden und RP zu betreiben, nach dem ganzen Stress den man in WoW immer hat.Und das billigere LTA werd ich mir vielleicht auch noch zulegen wenn mich das Spiel wieder in seinen Bann ziehen sollte (:


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

ja das mit dem abo überlege ich mir zurzeit auch noch 110€ sind trotzdem noch ne menge Geld


----------



## jelinwan (3. August 2009)

werd meine chars erstmal checkn und dann nen hauptmann erstellen


----------



## huladai (3. August 2009)

wo gibt es denn ein lta für 110 euro?


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Also ich werde mit meinem Kundigen die Welt, genauer gesagt das Auenland betreten und einfach nur durch die Gegend laufen. Paar Gegner töten, schauen ob jemand "von früher on ist" und dann schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das "werde" ist allerdings mehr ein "würde", denn ich bezweifel langsam, dass es bald funtkioniert...
Könnt mich übrigens gerne adden, Name ist Talrys (auf Belegaer)


----------



## jelinwan (3. August 2009)

obwohl ich mit den gedanken spiel erstmal aus gag nen haus zu kaufen ^^


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

Manche haben das Angebot per email bekommen das lifetimeabo 50% billiger zu bekommen, in der email stand das man per zufall ausgesucht wurde


----------



## huladai (3. August 2009)

xreenx schrieb:


> Manche haben das Angebot per email bekommen das lifetimeabo 50% billiger zu bekommen, in der email stand das man per zufall ausgesucht wurde



und ich natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

ich hab das Angebot auch nicht bekommen aber ein Freund von mir und der ist so nett mir seinen Account zu geben falls ich mir das Lifetime Abo kaufen möchte 

obwohl ichs eigentlich echt unfair finde das es nicht jeder kaufen kann


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen, später ist auch noch Zeit... schönen Abend noch, bye


----------



## xreenx (3. August 2009)

Gute Nacht bin dann auch weg, wird wahrscheinlich erst um 8:00Uhr funktionieren oder sowas


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. August 2009)

Bei der letzten Aktion wurden die Accs gegen Mittag geöffnet wenn ich mich recht erinner, also einfach ein bisschen Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (3. August 2009)

Schade dachte könnte mir heute Nacht noch einen Barden erstellen (Char erstellen dauert bei mir
immer seeeehr lange bin halt ne böse Frau ^^).
Hab Hdro gleich zu Release wieder aufhören müssen weil mein PC einfach zu schlecht war,
jetzt isser besser, da lohnt sich die Wiedersehenswoche doch sehr für mich. =)

Hab jetzt allerdings deswegen nicht wirklich viel Ahnungvon HDRO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe mal das man in den Anfangsgebieten noch auf ein paar Leute trifft.


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

könnt ihr schon spielen? i-wie geht es noch nich bei mir..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. August 2009)

Laut ComMod gehts gegen 11 Uhr los.
Quelle


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

hmm 11 uhr denke ich nicht....


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Seltsam, eben kam ich zur Serverauswahl, dann kam paarmal ein Fehler, dann wurde das Spiel gestartet, dann war es auf einmal weg und jetzt ist mein Abo wieder abgelaufen...


----------



## Thesahne (3. August 2009)

hmm mal sehen,ich freu mich auf jeden fall sobald ich ins spiel kann... wobei bei meinem account auf der seite immernoch "geschlossen" steht...^^


----------



## Drgolgo (3. August 2009)

bei mir gehts auch noch nicht na zum glück bin ich heute nacht nicht noch länger wach geblieben um zu warten


----------



## Drgolgo (3. August 2009)

ENDLICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (3. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Seltsam, eben kam ich zur Serverauswahl, dann kam paarmal ein Fehler, dann wurde das Spiel gestartet, dann war es auf einmal weg und jetzt ist mein Abo wieder abgelaufen...



jup das gleiche kahm bei mir auch ebend...


----------



## Thesahne (3. August 2009)

also bei mir gehts noch nich.... was steht denn bei euch immer? bei mir steht nur "add sub abgelaufen"


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

Thesahne schrieb:


> also bei mir gehts noch nich.... was steht denn bei euch immer? bei mir steht nur "add sub abgelaufen"






jo genau das gleiche geht wohl "noch" nich....


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Ich war eben drin, bin 10min durch die Gegend gelaufen, dann hat lotroclient ein Problem festgestellt und musste beendet werden.


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

nur so zur info man braucht dafür kein moria oder?


----------



## Thesahne (3. August 2009)

jaa hoffentlich... und wenns läuft erstmal alle einstellungen testen... hab alles auf performance gesetzt, hoffentlich läufts jetz fast flüssig... mein pc is 3 jahre alt und hat wirklich nur müll drin...^^ 1gb RAM, ne radeon 2400... mich wunderts dass das spiel überhaupt läuft^^


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht... kann mich zwar einloggen (nach Fehler paarmal versuchen, dann gings bei mir) aber beim Laden beendet sich das Spiel immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charina (3. August 2009)

hmm bei mir geht noch garnix leider bekam ja auch die mail etc aber nix acc aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss mich wohl noch nen bissel gedulden


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

also bei mir geht nix kann nicht einloggen da steht nur add sub abgelaufen ...


----------



## Manakeks666 (3. August 2009)

@ Casp

Keine Sorge bei mir ist es momentan auch so...und jetzt geht garnix mehr und mir wird wieder gesagt mein Account sei abgelaufen O.o


----------



## Vetaro (3. August 2009)

Schön, ich bin gerade heim gekommen und hab Halo 3 abgeholt. Dann hab ich ja wohl gleichzeitig mit euch gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

wollen die uns verarschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (3. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Schön, ich bin gerade heim gekommen und hab Halo 3 abgeholt. Dann hab ich ja wohl gleichzeitig mit euch gute Unterhaltung.



Hehe, Halo 3 ist bestes Xbox Spiel ever, neben GTA IV. Sollen wir dir ein Duett weinen?


----------



## Klaviaer (3. August 2009)

Irgendwie haben die ihr Skript versemmelt, dass alle Accounts die Geschlossen sind um 7 Tage verlängert...

Das man nach 10 Minuten rausgeworfen wird (bei mir während des Einloggens) liegt ja offenkundig daran, dass das Abonement wieder geschlossen wurde. Wieso können die das nicht speichern?


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben die ihr Skript versemmelt, dass alle Accounts die Geschlossen sind um 7 Tage verlängert...
> 
> Das man nach 10 Minuten rausgeworfen wird (bei mir während des Einloggens) liegt ja offenkundig daran, dass das Abonement wieder geschlossen wurde. Wieso können die das nicht speichern?





schlafende mitarbeiter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (3. August 2009)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben die ihr Skript versemmelt, dass alle Accounts die Geschlossen sind um 7 Tage verlängert...
> 
> Das man nach 10 Minuten rausgeworfen wird (bei mir während des Einloggens) liegt ja offenkundig daran, dass das Abonement wieder geschlossen wurde. Wieso können die das nicht speichern?


weil sie es noch nicht wollen?

wartet doch einfach es steht da am 03.08.
*
wenn Sie wollen gehen die Server erst um 23:59 online,also Contenance!!!*


----------



## Azddel (3. August 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert alles bestens. Bin seit ca. 11.15 Uhr online und krauche durch die Minen von Moria.
Ich komm bloss mit den Icons noch nicht klar, die sind ja alle verändert worden! :-)


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

wtf?!   also brauch man moria oder was?


----------



## Brimbur (3. August 2009)

It works 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

lol?! not?!


----------



## Brimbur (3. August 2009)

Also ich kann mich einloggen.. vielleicht werden die accounts gestaffelt freigeschaltet?!


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

hmm...wer weiß wenn es bis spätestens 13 uhr nicht geht lass ich es bleiben und warte auf Aion


achja @ Brimbur hast du Mines of Moria oder nur das normale?


----------



## Vetaro (3. August 2009)

Ja. Zuerst die von Leuten, die sich nicht benehmen, als wäre das hier der "Ist heute Mittwoch?"-Thread.

Casp, wieso sollte jemand für mich weinen, weil ich Halo habe?


----------



## Brimbur (3. August 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> hmm...wer weiß wenn es bis spätestens 13 uhr nicht geht lass ich es bleiben und warte auf Aion
> 
> 
> achja @ Brimbur hast du Mines of Moria oder nur das normale?




Ich habe auch nur das normale also ohne die Minen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur das normale also ohne die Minen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





hmm okay..danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manakeks666 (3. August 2009)

Juppieh ich bin drin (:


----------



## lazybone747 (3. August 2009)

bei mir geht immer noch nix


----------



## Lethos (3. August 2009)

Bei mir gabs zuerst auch Probleme, jetzt ist aber alles in Ordnung.

Stehe auf dem Acker und ernte Blumenkohl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (3. August 2009)

supi werde nach der arbeit auch gleich mal gucken kommen :-)
hoffentlich verpackt mein neuer lappi das spiel :-)


----------



## Thesahne (3. August 2009)

ich bin schon seid fast 5 stunden am zocken... alles gut^^ und weil ich seit ner langen zeit nich on war und die benötigte EP pro level gesenkt wurde musste ich mit jedem char 1 gegner killen und hab 3-5 lvl ups bekommen ^^ is schon geil... =P


----------



## Soidberg (4. August 2009)

Die 3 lvl-ups hab ich auch beim ersten kill bekommen. Nu sind alle offenen Quests grau.
Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, wo man mit welchem Level am besten rumhängt?


----------



## Cali75 (4. August 2009)

Mmh, bin gestern abend gleich rein, und ordentlich losgezpckt, aber von Bonus EPs hab ich irgendwie nicht viel mitbekommen, schon gar nicht, wie vor mir beschrieben (3 lvlups bei einem Kill?). Naja, werd ich wohl heute abend nochmal probieren müssen, will ja schließlich auch was von der geschenkten Woche haben.

ps. mein Acc war auch deaktiviert.


----------



## Casp (4. August 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Mmh, bin gestern abend gleich rein, und ordentlich losgezpckt, aber von Bonus EPs hab ich irgendwie nicht viel mitbekommen, schon gar nicht, wie vor mir beschrieben (3 lvlups bei einem Kill?). Naja, werd ich wohl heute abend nochmal probieren müssen, will ja schließlich auch was von der geschenkten Woche haben.
> 
> ps. mein Acc war auch deaktiviert.



Nenene, während "unsere" Accounts inaktiv waren, wurde die Erfahrung gesenkt, welche man für ein Level braucht. Tötet man also einen Gegner, bekommt man gleich mehrere Level (einmalig), da man ja die Erfahrung vor dem Patch angesammelt hatte. Sooo schnell geht leveln auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Tokenlord (4. August 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> 3 lvlups bei einem Kill?


Mit einem Patch wurde mal die EP-Kurve angepasst. Die CHars, die davor existierten und danach nicht mehr gespielt wurden, haben also zu viel EP für ihr Level.

Früher hätte die EP-Zahl z.b. LvL 14 entsprochen, heute LvL 16. Wenn sich dann die EP ändern (Gegner besiegen) gibts 3 LvL-Ups.


----------



## Lizard King (4. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Mit einem Patch wurde mal die EP-Kurve angepasst. Die CHars, die davor existierten und danach nicht mehr gespielt wurden, haben also zu viel EP für ihr Level.
> 
> Früher hätte die EP-Zahl z.b. LvL 14 entsprochen, heute LvL 16. Wenn sich dann die EP ändern (Gegner besiegen) gibts 3 LvL-Ups.



/sign


----------



## Cali75 (4. August 2009)

an alle vor mir: auch mein Account war inaktiv, gestern war ich das erstmal wieder on. So doof, dass ich das nicht verstehe bin ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich habe auch keinen einmaligen Aufstieg bekommen und ich hab ne Menge Mobs weggeputzt gestern. Sry, dass ich das angesprochen hab' - wird nicht wieder vorkommen...


----------



## Gocu (4. August 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe auch keinen einmaligen Aufstieg bekommen und ich hab ne Menge Mobs weggeputzt gestern.



Ich würde jetzt nicht darauf wetten, aber bist du vielleicht schon so hoch im Level das du einiges mehr an EP brauchst, um ein Level zu bekommen und es deswegen für kein ganzes Level gereicht hat?


----------



## Cali75 (4. August 2009)

bin gestern erst 21 1/2 gewesen, denke das ist noch nicht zu hoch. aber egal - lvln ist eh nicht so wichtig - der Weg ist das Ziel und so hab ich das Spiel grad eben wieder angemacht.

Vie Spaß euch allen


----------



## Tokenlord (4. August 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Sry, dass ich das angesprochen hab' - wird nicht wieder vorkommen...


Das klingt jetzt so beleidigt. Falls ja: Ich wollte das nur mal erklären wie es sein "sollte".... tschuldigung... ;(

Bei 21 1/2 sollte eigentlich  1 LvL übrig sein.
Mein 17er hat z.b. LvL 20 erreicht.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. August 2009)

Naja,

zum einen find ich es toll wie Codemasters alte spieler wie mich zurückgewinnen wollen.

zum anderen muss ich sagen das sich Herzlich wenig geändert hat es is immernoch so sau-zäh zu leveln und spaß machts mir auch net, dazu kommt immernoch diese langeweile trifft bedrücken gefühl.

naja da bleib ich lieber bei WAR

aber sonst, viel spaß in Mittelerde


----------



## simoni (5. August 2009)

Also wenns dir jetzt immer noch zu langsam ist dann weiß ich auch nicht O.o


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (11. August 2009)

*wein* WS Woche zu Ende...
Mein Jäger hat doch in den paar Tagen schon 10 Level gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetz macht mir HDR Endlich wieder richtig spass und ich hab kein Schotter für ne GTC -.-
Menno ^^


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2009)

WS woche wurde also mal wieder unbemerkt verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

